# Would like to learn more about showing!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Where are you moving in Montana? I'm in Bozeman and could probably help you find something.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

You can always start off at some local schooling shows? They are REALLY good for being pretty low key and easy going about attire and greener horses. It's a great place to really just get her out and about and use to a possible 'show' life. Plus at the lunch breaks you can ask the judge questions about showing or what you can do to improve or why you placed 2nd ot didn't place at all. It's great fun, I know a lot about Open and breed shows (as do any other members) and a LITTLE about rated shows. So if you want to can message me with questions (or really almost anyone on here lol) or post them here and you'll get tons of answers!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

In my area (Australia) we have a western riding club which is open to all horses provided that they can be ridden western (or hunter). They have a show each month and its pretty low-key but they also have breed shows which are big. They have an "Other breeds" section of the halter classes where the ones who aren't registerd or arent paints, qhs or appies show. Its quite good. IDK what its like in the USA, but I guess local shows and clubs would be the way to go.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I would definitely start out by going to some shows and watching. That will show you what people are doing as well as you might meet some people there who could help you. Once you've been and watched you should get a much better idea of what is going on.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

